# Cordless drill battery



## SnoBird (Nov 27, 2006)

Can I use a 14v battery in a Makita 12 drill without burning up the motor?


----------



## hbsparky (Apr 17, 2007)

I used to use 18v batteries in my 12 dewalt...god that was a long time ago...but I wouldn't recommend it, those motors aren't made to handle those loads.


----------



## tmrrptr (Jul 2, 2007)

*battery swaps*

Just to keep this going...

I use 9.6 in my makita 7.2v grinder
...just limited, quick use, no probs
use 9.6 in my dewalt 12v? 1.4.4v? saw
...too slow to be practical
r


----------



## cryingeva (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree tmrrptr say...

this before i have 9 makita cordless tool 7.2v to 14.4v 
the 12v battery full charge it about 15v ( i test by voltage meter ) and the 14.4v it it 17v . when 14.4v under load for the job the voltage drop slight near 14 to 12v. i have try this many times is does`tn burn the motor.


----------

